# Tastes Like Cuba: An Exiles Hunger For Home



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Tastes Like Cuba: An Exiles Hunger For Home by Eduardo Machado and Michael Domitrovich

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

